# Welche Klemmen verwendet ihr Standartmässig?



## maxi (16 November 2009)

Hallo,

es besteht eine Diskussion zwischen Kollegen.
Jeder bevorzugt einen anderen Klemmentype.
Der eine Phoenix, der nächte Wago, weider einer Weidmüller, ich mag die Siemens recht gerne (Wegen der Absicherung der 24V) usw.

Meine Erfahrung zeigt, daß alle großen Hersteller recht gut sind und ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben.

Ein Kollege bevorzugt die Phoenix, damit habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich das metallische Innenleben gerne verbiegt wenn diese mit einem normalen Schlitzschraubendreher bedient werden;
Ansonsten sind die Phoenix Klemmen aber auch nicht schlecht.

Meist schreibt der Kunde es ja vor.
Welche verwendet Ihr denn und warum?


----------



## Homer79 (16 November 2009)

wir nehmen phoenix...sicherlich gibts so viele unterschiede bei den herstellen nicht mehr...wir wollen halt nicht x verschiedene sorten haben...da sind mer halt bei phoenix hängengeblieben.


----------



## Ludewig (16 November 2009)

wie Homer bei Phoenix hängengeblieben


----------



## Perfektionist (16 November 2009)

entsprechend Kundenvorschrift ca 70% Phoenix, 30%Weidmüller, selten Wago


----------



## Hermann (16 November 2009)

Phoenix und PTR


----------



## Sockenralf (16 November 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> wir nehmen phoenix...sicherlich gibts so viele unterschiede bei den herstellen nicht mehr...wir wollen halt nicht x verschiedene sorten haben...da sind mer halt bei phoenix hängengeblieben.


 
*ACK*

Wir schreiben auch Phoenix vor (genannter Grund)



MfG


----------



## SPSFUX (16 November 2009)

*Rechtschreibfehler darf ich behalten.*

Apro - Popo Rechtschreibfehler:

Ich behalte Standart!

Das ist der SAR (Schlimmste anzunehmende Rechtschreibfehler)!

Ansonsten:

Weidmüller (meistens von Daimler, Audi, etc. vorgeschrieben)

----------------------------------------------
Vereinigung zum Richtigschreiben von Standard n.e.V.
Nix für ungut!


----------



## INST (17 November 2009)

wir schreiben Phoenix vor, weil unser Großhändler viel Typen am Lager hat.
Alternativ WAGO.

Gruß
INST


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 November 2009)

... damit hier mal etwas anderes steht : 100% Weidmüller !
(über Phoenix-Klemmen habe ich mich in der Vergangenheit einmal zu oft geärgert ... )


----------



## RalfS (17 November 2009)

*Schraubklemme...?*

Benutzt eigentlich noch irgendjemand Schraubklemmen? Wenn ja, ab welchen Querschnitt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2009)

wir nutzen Phönix.

übrigens sitzen alle namenhaften Klemmenhersteller in OWL:
Weidmüller, Wago, Phönix, Conta-Clip...
Deshalb ist die Region auch als "Klemmen-Valley" bekannt.



RalfS schrieb:


> Benutzt eigentlich noch irgendjemand Schraubklemmen? Wenn ja, ab welchen Querschnitt?


 
>50qmm


----------



## Homer79 (17 November 2009)

> Benutzt eigentlich noch irgendjemand Schraubklemmen? Wenn ja, ab welchen Querschnitt?



wir...fast ausschließlich...ab 0,75mm²...


----------



## MSB (17 November 2009)

Wir benutzen fast ausschließlich Wago-Klemmen.

Phönix kommt bei uns bei größeren Querschnitten zum Einsatz, also größer 70mm².

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ludewig (17 November 2009)

Ja, mein Kollege schraubt halt gerne.


----------



## HSThomas (17 November 2009)

Wir nutzen immer die "Quickcon" Schneidklemmen von Phoenix. Hat sich als sehr zeitsparend herausgestellt. 

Das ist zwar etwas umständlich, wenn man etwas umverdrahten muss, aber da wir fast immer baugleiche Geräte herstellen, wird recht selten umverdrahtet.


----------



## Rudi (17 November 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> wir...fast ausschließlich...ab 0,75mm²...


Ich auch. Ich mag eben Schraubklemmen. Ist evtl auch aus Gewohnheit.


----------



## INST (17 November 2009)

Ich schließe mich Rudi und Homer79 an, 90% Schraubklemmen.
Eben aus Gewohnheit. 

Gruß
INST


----------



## Sockenralf (17 November 2009)

Hallo,

3:0 für Schraubklemmen 


MfG


----------



## Hermann (17 November 2009)

4 zu0 für die schrauben
vorteile sind wenn ich 2 drähte in einer klemme hab
sprich zwillingsaderendhülse, das hat sich bei den
federzugklemmen oft als nicht so prickelnd herausgestellt


----------



## zotos (17 November 2009)

Schraubklemmen sind schwul und Fehleranfällig.


----------



## Sockenralf (17 November 2009)

Ferderzug sind ekelhaft beim Umbau oder der Fehlereingrenzung

Wenn der Anlagenbauer richtig gearbeitet hat, sind die nicht mehr fehleranfällig als Federzug (Rütteltische oder sowas mal ausgenommen)



MfG


----------



## Matthias_VER (18 November 2009)

Nach 5 Jahren in der praktischen Instandhaltung nur noch Federzugklemmen ...
Jetzt in der Konstruktion auch sehr gerne, jedenfalls bis 35mm². Die Produktion ist damit auch einverstanden (10 Mann). Derzeit setzen wir als Standard Weidmüller ein, aber auf Kundenwunsch auch andere.


----------



## Blockmove (18 November 2009)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Wir nutzen immer die "Quickcon" Schneidklemmen von Phoenix. Hat sich als sehr zeitsparend herausgestellt.
> 
> Das ist zwar etwas umständlich, wenn man etwas umverdrahten muss, aber da wir fast immer baugleiche Geräte herstellen, wird recht selten umverdrahtet.


 
Also mit Quickcon haben wir durchwachsene Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei dünnen Querschnitten (Geberleitungen) gab es öfter Probleme.
Wir verwenden fast nur noch Käfigzugfeder. Bei kleinen Querschnitten eben mit Adernendhülse.
Bei >16qmm wird aber geschraubt.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## HSThomas (18 November 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also mit Quickcon haben wir durchwachsene Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei dünnen Querschnitten (Geberleitungen) gab es öfter Probleme.
> Wir verwenden fast nur noch Käfigzugfeder. Bei kleinen Querschnitten eben mit Adernendhülse.
> Bei >16qmm wird aber geschraubt.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich Dir recht geben. Bei sehr kleinen Querschnitten sind die Dinger wirklich nicht so toll. Aber bei Querschnitten zwischen 0,5mm² und 4mm² sparen sie eine Menge Zeit.


----------



## maxi (19 November 2009)

Habe bei Phoenix oft festellen müssen das diese sich gerne verbiegen.
Das Problem habe ich aber auch schon eb anderen Herstellern genießen dürfen.

Finde alle fast gleich gut / schlecht.

Besonders gefallen mir die von Siemens mit den Sicherungssockerl für Feinsicherungen. Gerade wenn viele Große Schütze, Regelventile oder nicht ohmische Verbaucher etc. angesteuert werden sollen.
So eine Sicherung schüzt den Ausgang fabelhaft und man sieht an der LED gleich woran der Fehler liegt 
Aber jeder macht seine eigenen guten udn schlechten Erfahrungen.


----------



## M_K (19 November 2009)

Wir verwenden zu 100% Weidmüller-Federzugklemmen.

Mit Phoenix haben wir zu oft schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## MW (23 November 2009)

RalfS schrieb:


> Benutzt eigentlich noch irgendjemand Schraubklemmen? Wenn ja, ab welchen Querschnitt?



ja, wir ! bei allen Querschnitten

Bei Eigenbauten verwenden sogut wie immer Schraubklemmen vom Weidmüller, bei Anlagen von Fremdfirmen gehts eher querbeet mit den Klemmenherstellern, dort dann aber seit einigen Jahren hauptsächlich mit Federzugklemmen.


----------



## freezer (25 November 2009)

verwenden auch nur phönix schraubklemmen
bin nicht wirkklich überzeugt von den Federzugklemmen

mfg freezer


----------



## dockers (26 November 2009)

*Weidmüller Schraubklemmen sind unsere Werksnorm*

Ebenfalls aus o.g. Gründen (Lagehrhaltung) schreibt unsere Werksnorm Weidmüller als *Standard* (Gruß an SPSFUX) vor. Allerdings nur Schraubklemmen, da Steckklemmen in der Vergangenheit Problemem machten. Ich persönlich habe mit Steckklemmen keine Probleme, vor allen Dingen auch deshalb nicht, weil parallel zu dieser Vorschrift auch noch Beckhoff als dezentrale Peripherie erlaubt ist. Und die gibt's nur mit Steckklemmen.


----------



## element. (30 November 2009)

*Lieferant für Mogel-Sensorkabel 4pol Kupplung auf 3pol Stecker ?*

Hups, falscher thread!


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (9 Dezember 2009)

Seit geraumer Zeit verwenden wir Siemens-Federzugklemmen,vorzugsweise die Ausführung mit 3 Anschlussen pro Klemme.....

Gab noch nie Probleme damit und die Draheinführung von oben ist auch Spitze.
Hab auch schon mal diese Selbstschneidklemmen verwendet,aber davon halt ich nix.Schnell ist man allerdings damit 

Da wir aber einen sehr durchwachsenen Maschinepark haben,kann ich mich mit unterschiedlichsten Klemmentypen abquälen.....

Und ja: Schraubklemmen sind das allerletzte .


----------



## Bär1971 (19 Dezember 2009)

Ich verwende seit ich denken kann Weidmüller. Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten die drei nahmhaften Hersteller schenken sich nix, jeder hat seine Vorzüge und Nachteile.
Kundenforderung seitens Großkunden ist zu 90% Weidmüller, also ist auch unser Lager nur mit Weidmülelr bestückt. Ich halte nichts von mehrfacher Lagerhaltung nur um es einem exotischen Kunden rechtzumachen. Die Erfahrung zeigt, das es unterm Strich diesem Kunden dann doch egal ist, wenn die gesamten Ausführungen eben ein gewisses Niveau erfüllen.

Schraub- oder Federzugklemmen? Ich habe ganz umgestellt auf Federzug. Zeit- und Geldsparend, keine Probleme mehr mit zu lose oder zu fest angezogenen Schrauben oder gar mit losvibrierten...

Wer hat Bauchschmerzen wenn es um die technische Sicherheit von Federzug- oder Schneidklemmtechnik im Leistungsbereich geht?
Ist alles nur eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Wir ältere Hasen sind halt von Anfang an mit Schrauben großgeworden. Und wie das so mit Bäumchen verpflanzen ist.... Was der Bauer nicht kennt.... etc....
Überwindet Eure Bedenken, der Hersteller weiß schon was er tut, dem guggen genug Prüforganisationen auf die Finger bis er die Dinger verkaufen darf.

Gruß Bär


----------



## Rudi (19 Dezember 2009)

Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, mir persönlich sind Federklemmen manchmal zu unhandlich. Bei losen Steckern z.B. Da wünscht man sich eine dritte Hand.


----------



## Bär1971 (19 Dezember 2009)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, mir persönlich sind Federklemmen manchmal zu unhandlich. Bei losen Steckern z.B. Da wünscht man sich eine dritte Hand.



Eine Frage des richtigen Werkzeuges? Normalerweise bleibt das Werkzeug nach Einstecken zum öffnen der Feder dort stecken. Wenn es von alleine wieder rausrutscht hat es die falsche Größe oder steckt nicht richtig.


----------

